
Worker-Priest - Tomte
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worker-Priest
======
forkLding
Around the same time was also Liberation Theology, which affected the current
pope:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberation_theology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberation_theology)

